# Cross-cut (and rip) sled part IV



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

Some more modifications and improvements...

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You have put a lot of thought and work into that sled. Nice job.

George


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you George

Please check also part V and VI, I changed a few things for easier and faster operation.

Soon I'll post the "Final version"

Regards
niki


----------

